# Could she carry me?



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sorry but what is "8 stone"?


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

*sorry im from england!*

Just weighed my self and im 52kg, that help?


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

8 stone=112 lbs.

You seem fine on her to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I'm 175 lbs (12.5 stone) & my recently acquired 13.0 hand pony seems to have no trouble with my weight. I don't have a picture of him with me, the pic below is of my 100 lb daughter-in-law with him...so pretty much double her weight, and that would be me. He's cantered with me for about a half mile without showing any signs of difficulty...if we had more room, I think he would have gone farther.

BTW - the saddle is too big for her, and the stirrups are as short as they can go. She needs a smaller saddle, but we don't have one.

The folks who owned him before me used him for trail riding with the guy, who was 185 in his socks. I"m told he's done 3+ hours on the trail with the guy without difficulty.


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

She's really nice, i didn't notice the saddle! but i don't know much about western riding so couldn't comment anyway! I hope to do a 95 mile course over 4 days when she's fit enough so if she could carry me for that then i'm fine, it would be all the gaits but not for ages, mainly walk and trot.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You two look great! I wouldn't worry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats a sturdy looking pony, I dont see a problem I have competed some Welsh ponies that were 13-13.3hh and I am 5'2", 109lbs so we are like the same size


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Teegz said:


> Just weighed my self and im 52kg, that help?


Yes, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I would not worry either


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Teegz 
nice to meet you


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You both look great and 112 pounds is nothing she can't handle


----------



## DancingWithSunny (Mar 13, 2011)

You look perfect on her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teegz (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments! Feel much better now, can't ride her again till february as she's pulled a tendon  but I'm very excited!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

